# Complete turn around, the secret to a happy Hog!



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

When I first joined here I was feeling about ready to give up on prickly Pickle. She was huffy and pokey and basically miserable. I'm happy to say that with all the advice and encouragement I've received here, I stuck it in and am now reaping the rewards! Pickle had come a very long way with learning to trust me but I'm telling you the secret to this hog's happiness is Larry's Bucket Wheel!! Ever since I've replaced her smaller one with those horrid ridges, her attitude has swung a complete 180! She doesn't huff when I pick her up, she snuggles like a pro and I've found evidence of her actually PLAYING in her cage at night. That is a first for Pickle. Now with her new big cage, new fab wheel, new food and new toys - she's become an absolute doll. I even enjoyed my first Hedgie Splat the other night!!

Thank you members of HC!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful! Now we want pictures of these exciting events! Yipee for you and Pickle!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo!! Good for you & Pickle! I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

new food, bigger home, and a new wheel all tend to make a happy hedgie  congrats


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

So that's the secret, eh? Teehee, maybe you should be called the Hedgehog Whisperer :lol: 

Glad to hear the news. I agree with shetland, let's see some pictures of this cutie pie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so happy to hear about Pickle's turnaround and that you are getting to enjoy a new side to the relationship


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

How wonderful for you & Pickle! It's so great that the changes helped.  And it's awesome that HHC played a part in it! Gotta love our members.  

I love Pickle's name, by the way. Cracks me up!


----------

